# TFS problem evaporative colling



## nirvick (Mar 26, 2018)

Can anyone tell me what did I miss here?


----------



## nirvick (Mar 26, 2018)

sorry it will be *cooling


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Mar 26, 2018)

You forgot to divide by the 70%...  To get the water flow required.

I came up with (B) for the answer.  

I did my calculations differently than yours.  I have quick equations on my Psych chart here...


----------



## nirvick (Mar 27, 2018)

thank you


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 5, 2018)

Ok so I have to bump this up. Have a question.

@Slay the P.E.

Can you please clarify this, because I was calculating the mass of water that was evaporated into the air, isn't it equal to mair (W4-W3)? 

Why would the mass of water evaporated be calculated like mair4W4 - mair3W3 , where mair4 was calculated at the density at point 4 which the air was already treated. 

I've check other equation and it appears that the mass of water should be equal to mair at initial state x (W2-W1)?


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Apr 5, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> Ok so I have to bump this up. Have a question.
> 
> @Slay the P.E.
> 
> ...


Hi!

Pretty please with sugar on top: If you have questions about what you see in our practice exam solutions please use our customer service email.

Thanks!


----------

